# Standard breeders keeping natural tails



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I believe most breeders will keep a puppy natural as long as you pay your deposit and choose from the litter by 3 days of age. So just find a breeder you like and ask.

Good luck!


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

My understanding is that the puppy personalities/dispositions take awhile to become evident and therefore at 3 days we wouldn't necessarily get the best match for us and our situation.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Searcher said:


> My understanding that is that the puppy personalities/dispositions take awhile to become evident and therefore at 3 days we wouldn't necessarily get the best match for us and our situation.


Totally agreed. You can't tell the full personality of a pup until 6 to 8 weeks, so selecting one at 3 days is a total crap shoot.

I don't know enough Standard breeders to recommend any. AgilityIG who participates on this forum has a black poodle with an undocked tail. Perhaps you could PM her and find out the breeder name? At the very least, that breeder might be able to point you in the direction of other breeders. Heather's breeder also keeps undocked tails and breeds reds. She posted her breeder in the current Red Breeder discussion that's going on.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes some breeders who normally dock their litters tails will leave them natural for someone who requests it, if they do pay for a pup in advance. I do agree with you Searcher about not wanting to pick a pup to soon, just in case personalities do not match.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I did a quick search of "red poodle natural tail" and came across the breeders below. I know nothing about them, but it might be worth contacting them as they seem to have some dogs with natural tails. Just remember to ask all the tough questions!

http://www.freewebs.com/katrina_schumacher/dayspringredpoodles.htm

http://www.poodlepower.ca/index.htm


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I looked at that 2nd website, what lovely dogs. I like that they leave their tails natural, too. But why would they begin supplementing the puppies on Day 3? If it's anything like human mammals that will only decrease the mother's milk production and their mother's milk has got to be better than something synthetic.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> I looked at that 2nd website, what lovely dogs. I like that they leave their tails natural, too. But why would they begin supplementing the puppies on Day 3? If it's anything like human mammals that will only decrease the mother's milk production and their mother's milk has got to be better than something synthetic.


Agreed Bella's Momma. I'm not sure why you would supplement as a matter of course, unless you could see that some pups weren't thriving or the litter was unusually big.

I would have lots of questions for that breeder, I just took a closer look at the website and it doesn't list much information. I'm guessing the dogs shown don't appear in confirmation themselves, but I'd be interested to know what's behind them. I like it when breeders give the full registered names out, so I can start doing research on Poodlepedigree.com and the OFA website. :biggrin1:


----------



## Emily-By (Jul 17, 2009)

The second one seems to indicate that the dogs are raised outdoors almost exculsively which is something to avoid.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Searcher said:


> My understanding that is that the puppy personalities/dispositions take awhile to become evident and therefore at 3 days we wouldn't necessarily get the best match for us and our situation.


True but most litters are spoken for very early on and if you have reserved a spot you may not get 1st pick on what puppy "fits" with you. On a side note personalities start showing very early on way before 8 weeks. 

Anyway good luck with your search!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

www.redpoodlepups.com (Lori Silverthorne) :thumb: this is where Rogan is from and she owns the Sire of Trillium's 2 girls (Dugan)! She DOES NOT dock tails at all! Pups are raised in house and very well socialized. All health tests are done on breeding stock, a very small number of litters per year...etc ... I had a list of criteria and she met all of them! I can't say enough good things about this breeder. You won't be dissappointed!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

This might be a good source. They have a listing of apricot/ red breeders down the left hand side.

http://www.apricotredpoodleclub.com/


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

www.dogsinstyle.com 
this is a breeder in VA, she doesnt have reds, but she doesnt dock tails, unless by request. 

I agree on not choosing a puppy before 3 days, thats a scary thought


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Emily-By said:


> The second one seems to indicate that the dogs are raised outdoors almost exculsively which is something to avoid.


Yeah.. I noticed that. I was wondering why they would have the example pictures of their dogs taken with both of them outside, dirty, and ungroomed. The same goes with their puppy pictures.


----------

